# What's The Best Rv Bbq?



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

We're gearing up for the Zion rally in July and would like to purchase a new propane BBQ to take with us. We would love to hear some feedback from the experienced barbeque experts.

Thanks in advance,

Stacey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a very recent thread on this subject:

Outdoor grills


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Stacey R said:


> We're gearing up for the Zion rally in July and would like to purchase a new propane BBQ to take with us. We would love to hear some feedback from the experienced barbeque experts.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Stacey


We have this one from Lowes. I love the fact that is has a locking cover, that makes it easier to carry. We got a 6 pack of bottles from BJs and we are still using them. It works pretty good too. it cost about 44$







http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=41242-46487-GAT-1913&lpage=none


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacey R said:


> We're gearing up for the Zion rally in July and would like to purchase a new propane BBQ to take with us. We would love to hear some feedback from the experienced barbeque experts.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Stacey


I think the first thing you have to decide is do you want to carry the small coleman style bottles that tend to run out in the middle of your stake or do you want to tap into your trailer bottles for a more consistent supply of propane. That is two different BBQs (yes you can run a bottle type off of your trailer tanks but it requires tapping into your bottles ahead of the TT regulator which I have decided I don't want to do). I use a small webber on bottles but at some point I will switch it out for one that runs on the trailer system. Another factor I would consider is the size of the BBQ. You use it once in a while but you store it every day. To me bigger is not better.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Coleman Road Trip Grill here. Love it. Works well, easy to clean.

Bought the griddle attachment at CW a couple months ago. Just used it this weekend for hashbrowned potatoes, sausages, bacon, scrambled eggs, fried eggs, and grilled cinnamon buns. YUMMY!

Wipes off easily. Folds down for storage, top locks down and it rolls on two wheels.

Can get one for about $135 or so, I think.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I think this might be the second most debated topic on this website. After much advice from our Outbackers, the Reverie family selected the RoadTrip. In the true spirt of "in for a penny, in for a pound", we purchased most of the accessories. We have never been sorry. It cooks steady, can clean pretty easy, folds down pretty flat and doesn't use an exorbitant amount of gas. I like the weber as well and could have just as easily gone down the Weber route.

Despite what some people have said, I have never had a problem cooking with the lid down. My handle didn't melt and neither did my knobs.

Like everything else, what you buy is a trade-off between weight, space and functionality. This worked for us but your results may vary.

Good luck and happy Outbacking...

Reverie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have used 2 different Thermos Grill-2-Go's. We like these alot.
Eric


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Funny I've read the threads here and on other forums (dark side too) and the Weber Q grills seem to always get the thumbs up. We've had BBQ box that sits on a double burner camp chef that we've liked but the weight and space had us rethinking things. After talking with a friend about his and based on all the positive comments I just ordered a Weber Q 120 tonight from Amazon. I've read how to get around using the weber LP bottles and we'll probably just use a larger tank with hose anyway. I've had my Weber grill at home for going on 8 years and it still looks new and cooks great so I'm sticking with a company that has proven it self to me over and over.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

The Weber Q still gets my vote. I'm told the Baby Q can be had for around 99.00. It's the same as the Q120, just a little smaller, which may be what you're looking for.

Whatever you end up with, enjoy.

Wendy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

This thread gives me wicked Deja Vu


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

No change from my last response to this question:

We still use our little Weber Smokey Joe charcoal unit. Many years of good grub have been made on that bad boy. We have nothing to do but kill time while camping so I enjoy cooking with charcoal.

The locking lid and any decent trash bag make it as portable as we need it to be (see small dimensions per attached link).

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007/po...keyJoeGold.aspx


----------



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Sorry for the thread duplication...I did a search for barbeque first with no luck - should've used "grill" instead. I checked out the Dan's link to the previous thread for even more helpful opinions. I'm very intrigued by the wood burning grill but I'd need a chain saw to cut the hardwood into small enough pieces.

CW's latest ad has a ton of grills and accessories in it so I'll stop in this week to compare them in person before deciding.

Happy grilling!

Stacey


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Target or Walmart will always be cheaper than CW if you don't mind shopping there.

Heck, eBay will even save you money vs CW.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We love the weber Q. Which ever you decide on, do the environment a huge favour and buy one that you can either tap into the trailer LP or buy one of the five or ten pound tanks and take that with you. I have a five pounder and use the bbq on picnics by the lake when we are not camping. The five punder Tank isn't much bigger than storing three of the disposable tanks (usually sold in packs of three) that the campgrounds hate to deal with in their garbage.

Cheers and happy grilling!
Rob


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

We have the Coleman Road Trip and like it a lot. It cooks good and cleans up easily. You definitely don't want to leave it on high with the lid down for too long, but if you did, your food would be extra crispy, and the lid will start to discolor. If you turn it down to a reasonable flame, you can keep the lid down with no problems.

Bruce


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Use the road trip and love it. Have the griddle, carry bag, extended hose and a T mount at the front propane bottles. The T mount stayes there all the time, to cook I plug in my extended hose to the T and light it up. The only thing that would be easier would be to put a hatch on the propane cover. I do carry a single small bottle if I want to move the grill a little farther away.
J


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I purchased one at LOWES... (I don't think they sell them anymore though







)
Propane... portable... and it is just the right size, fits at least 8 *large* burgers. 
It looks like a blue clam shell.

MaeJae


----------

